# How to hang large unstretched canvas onto work space wall?



## BlueCoral (9 mo ago)

Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to attach a large canvas (9 ft x 4 ft) to my studio wall, so I can work without stretching it to a frame. I've tried duct tape on the edges and middle, I've tried hinge clamps attached to the wall with nails. Nothings keep it up. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Suhail (11 mo ago)

Years ago as an experiment, I tried to adopt a Japanese scroll style of hanging unstretched canvas. The canvas measured 4 ft x 6 ft (a vertical painting).

I used two 4.5 ft 2” x 3” timber. Tied both ends of one of the timber (top) with a heavy duty nylon cord. For better stability, approximately 1 ft away from each end. 

Stapled one piece of the timber (with the nylon cord) to the top of the canvas and the other piece to the bottom of the canvas. A nail on the wall and hung the canvas with the nylon cord.

I also saw this video on YouTube, but not sure if it would work with such a big canvas: 




Let us know how it goes.


----------

